# Busco lecciones de experimentos de radio de NATIONAL SCHOOLS



## Formario1954 (Jun 3, 2018)

Buenas noches compañeros de Foros de Electrónica.
Busco las cartillas de experimentos de radio del Curso por correspondencia de National Schools, dictado alrededor de los años 70´s, le agradecería muchísimo a quien las tenga y las pueda compartir, nos servirian a todos son buenísimas y muy prácticas, adjunto el archivo de  la lección A1, como muestra,  son varias incluidas la de armados de radios a tubos y transistores.
Desde ahora gracias y buena noche... de ser posible publicar en el foro para todos .


----------

